# Granulating Honey



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

I would expect that the granules (crystals) would be nearly pure sugar leaving the honey flavor behind. What you would end up with would probably be just sucrose and glucose crystals. Don't let my guess stop you from trying.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You just have to dry it enough while keeping it broken up so it doesn't make hard lumps. Of course it can be done and has been, but doesn't seem popular on any scale. Maple sugar is the same way. You just keep drying it and cumbling it.


----------

